# Pet megathread?



## kentuckiense (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought we had one already. Anyway, I'll start.







My brother's dog Giada. However, she's mine for two more weeks!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's my contribution - 3 generations!
Midge 10 1/2yrs. old



her daughter Spring 5yrs



Spring's daughter Raz 2yrs.



Any question as to why I'm goldenrose?!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2007)

Heres my litle bundle of joy






I 'got' her when I was living in inving in Ecuador, she was found by the river that flows behind Ecuagenera. She was tied to a tree and left to die. There happened to be a vet at Ecuagenera from the US, a AOS judge as well. She said she was hours from death and gave me tips to nurse her back to health.

She had worm and fleas. She couldn't stand up without passing out. Her teeth are worn down from eating rocks. I was quite fortunate to get a lot of help from the staff (most of them) and from Magali and Pepes wife. With out them I would never had been able to get the dog to the vet.

Here are the before and after pics:











Heres an after picture. You can see the raw patch that has never grown in from where the rope was tied around her neck when we found her.






So, I left Ecuador for the first time in April 2006. I could not bring her back with me because it was to cold to ship animals to Canada at that time. In June I got an email from Pepe telling me she was pregnant. 9 puppies came came in July. I went to Ecuador in October 2006 and got to see her and her puppies all grown up. She was healthy and happy, so I left without her. I gave Ecuagenera some money to get her spayed. They got her 2 sterilization shots. 

Here she is with one of her puppies:






In January I got news that she was pregnant again. This time 10 puppies. It appeared that she was destined to have puppies until she died.

So, in April 2007 I had to go to Ecuador. This time I returned to Canada on May 2nd. May 1st is the magic day that Air Canada will ship animals. I made the arrangements to bring her with me. It wasn't easy (16 hour layover in houston) and it diffenatly wasn't cheap. But she here, shes healthy, shes spayed and most of all shes happy.

Kyle


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 30, 2007)

Kyle
What a heart warming story. She was one lucky dog to be saved and loved so much. What did you name her?

Rose
Your dogs are beautiful. I have a tender spot in my heart for Goldens.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Rose,

She goes by Roxy, now. In Ecuador, they called her Dulce, but it was difficult for people to pronunce once she came to Canada, so we changed it to something we liked better.

Kyle


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 30, 2007)

Great story! I'd expect to see something like that on TV.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 30, 2007)

This is Jimmer..................he's 11..........


and this is Norkel....she's 3...............


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2008)

Kyle, 
That's a pretty awesome story. I would have had an awful time leaving her for so long but it seems as though she was well looked after in the interim. I think it is pretty cool that people at Ecuagenera adopted her pups as well. 

Eric - Norkel? Splain, Lucy!


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2008)

I think most of you have met Mosi (which means "cat" in the Navajo language. She was born in Santa Fe.) 






Here we are, Simpsonified: 





And one of just the cute one:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Heres my litle bundle of joy
> Kyle



LUCKY DOG & one nice looking boxer!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> I think most of you have met Mosi (which means "cat" in the Navajo language. She was born in Santa Fe.)


Love the name - she doesn't seem to enjoy the camera!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't name my cats...Jimmer was the name of my youngest son's imaginary friend when he was 2years old....which was when we got Jimmer. Norkel was the name of my older son's made up character (...yeah...he was 19 at the time....still had imaginary friends....)....so, its only appropriate I guess. Better than any names I could give them....when I was in grad school, I named my pet toads Fred and Ethel. When Fred died, I got another one...and it was Julius and Ethel. (Good taste is not one of my finer points...................). When Julius died (of course he pre-deceased Ethel.......) it was time to add some more....Natalie Barney, Radclyffe Hall, and Djuna Barnes..............Its amazing I could stay married and raise a family.....................................................


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, do your snakes have names?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 2, 2008)

Not anymore......the matriarch of all my snakes was named Isadore Ducasse....despite being female.....or, rather, despite my ignorance at the time I named her......I do have a pair of Russian tortoises, named Uzbek and Mrs. Uzbek....................Take care, Eric


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jan 11, 2008)

Kyle, nice boxer! Here's a picture of mine. I bought him in Costa Rica, and even though I really didn't save him, I'd like to think I did from someone else buying him. They really don't treat most dogs very well in Costa Rica.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice picture!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 11, 2008)

They really have a different standard for there treatment of animals in latin america. Of course there are exceptions. Nice looking dog.

Kyle


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jan 11, 2008)

Kyle, you're right about that. As much as I love it down there, thats one thing I totally disagree with. Most people (not all, by any means) buy a dog, tie it to a tree and there it stays for the rest of its life, and then it attacks someone and no one knows why. My mother-in-law never understood why I let the dog inside the house, let alone even near the bed. It's funny though, she almost shat when I showed her a picture of my wife sleeping with Duke on one side of her and a little dachshund curled up on the other side.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 14, 2008)

That's pretty darn funny!  My black labrador is my personal dog warmer for my lap when I am on the couch. I wonder what they would think of that! 

I have two bunnies, oreo who looks just like an oreo cookie black with white in the middle, and stella who is brown with white on her head and paw.

And official as of today my appaloosa horse is now retired to pasture. She is completely white with black splotches on her skin. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh my! Quelle fashionista! 

:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2008)

OH MY - I see complete embarassment/humiliation written all other that dogs' face!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Zoey and Cooper in the Fall*











And Zoey alone





These are the first dogs I ever had...French bull dogs, they are great!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

AAHHH Frenchies! They are a stitch!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha.... A friend of mine has a dog like yours ohio-guy (or Eric if I am not mistaken...????) and breathes really heavily... they're cute though...

My girlfiend has a cat that has multiple personalities... she is petrified by alsmost everything and she is very cute...!!!! Her name is Chichan (the ch- are both pronounced like in "cheap"... I didn't know how to spell it...it's a Japanese name)

enjoy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ghhW5QUceIA (crazy words that make no sense...)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6kigEI0jZhk (she shows some intelligence though...)


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

I will have to watch again when I get home (I don't have speakers at work) but my cat also "chats" with various kinds of birds. It's very amusing.


----------



## cwt (Feb 8, 2008)

Mishka, keeper of the orchids


----------



## Heather (Feb 8, 2008)

Sophia's cat sounds just like mine when she is talking to birds or flies. Never makes those noises at any other time. I wonder if it has to do with the wing action of both - that they both fly? Funny...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2008)

Gustav (Gus for short) staring up at me at my computer. He enjoys sitting on paper, playing with his catnip ball, being hand-fed anything (no onions or chocolate of course) and playing in the water.






Vladimir (Vlad for short)...also comes when you make kissing sounds or announce you have "poof" for him (sparkly round toys). The most utterly nice animal I've ever known, always ready to play but never purrs (he did when he was tiny):


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

Some seriously adorable pets here! 

Here are ours

Louis





Thaisun





The Pair


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2008)

Lovely, and so different from mine! Is Thaisun a Havana Brown?... I could be wrong. It's been a long time since I thought about any breeds other than Exotic Shorthairs and Persians! It's fun to see all of them though.


----------



## Sirius (Feb 20, 2008)

Elena said:


>



Louis: "Come one step closer and I'll let you have it."
Thaisun: "You tell 'em Louis."


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you! Thaisun is a brown Burmese. I think Burmese in UK are quite different to those in US these days. 

I too enjoy seeing them all, especially the long-haired cats. I could never cope with one but I just love the way they look. It's funny how people go for completely different things, I can't see myself getting anything other than another Burmese any more even though it was only yesterday that I noticed teeth marks all over my Dend. kingianum and he's now bugging me to play fetch incessantly


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> Louis: "Come one step closer and I'll let you have it."
> Thaisun: "You tell 'em Louis."



:rollhappy:

I think it's more of a case of "couldn't possibly miss out on any action". Most curious cat I've ever encountered.


----------



## Sirius (Feb 20, 2008)

These cat pics are making me feel better. 

Some of you might remember my cat Lefty from earlier threads where he was shown eating his favorite snack, cantaloupe. ( http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1042 ) 

Well, he died suddenly on Monday night. I think what hurts the most is that when I was having a really sh$tty day, I would cuddle with him for some "fuzz therapy." And now that I am having some really sh$tty days, it's because he isn't here.

Anyway, I threw together a cheesy slideshow trying to help us cope. If you want to see it you can go here... http://www.zerofournine.com


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

J, You know - I've already said it. 
Lefty is at peace - I'm certain he's enjoying a nice big bowl of cantaloupe as we speak.
He's also inspired me to eat more fruit. 

Glad this thread is helping you at least feel a little better. (((hugs)))


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> These cat pics are making me feel better.
> 
> Some of you might remember my cat Lefty from earlier threads where he was shown eating his favorite snack, cantaloupe. ( http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1042 )
> 
> ...




I'm really sorry to hear that, I found your slideshow so touching. We was obviously very special to you.

My first ever cat was a big white & ginger tom who also loved melon. I could never understand that.


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

Link to melon thread - couldn't resist. Hope you don't mind, John. 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1042


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2008)

It's hard to come up with anything better to say than I'm sorry in that tears welling up sort of way after watching that, and I know just how you must be feeling. What also came to mind though is that sudden was probably better than months of vet visits and sickness, watching someone you've loved for years decline and knowing there's probably nothing you can do about it. I'm sure that's not much of a consolation though. It's a reminder for me that when Gus (who will be 13 this year) sits in the middle of the floor hanging his head in boredom wishing I'd comb him or play for a bit, I should probably put down my paint brush and do it while I can. You never know when the last chance to interact with a pet, family member or friend has passed.


----------



## Sirius (Feb 20, 2008)

You are right Robin. Monday night he was cuddling with me on the couch for ten minutes or so. He came to bed with us like he always does, and smothered my wife with kisses. Then five minutes later he made a weird sound, and was dead before I turned the light on. It is consolation that he died with us, and that it was fast for him. I spoke to a vet today who confirmed what I already suspected. It was probably an aneurism that killed him. In all, it was a completely horrible event that played out as good as it possibly could have.

The only thing I regret is not having more pictures and video of him. I realized quickly that you can never have enough of these things when you are missing someone.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2008)

One wants to capture all the cute and distinct habits a pet has while one can, but you did get some great ones (no surprise). The melon ones made me smile especially of course--it's so funny what they decide to have a taste for!


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine has a distinct taste for my calves. Sigh....


----------



## cdub (Mar 22, 2008)

I was cleaning off the car and walkway after our most recent snowfall and had a face staring at me through the window. So, I took Willow out on her leash (she's mostly an indoor kitty). And, she jumped right into the snow!! What a goof ball.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a photo of my cockatiel climbing up a catt a year ago with my old camera. My have tossed this Blc. now b/c of the repeated color breaks in the blooms. Time to get new colour for the walls! the previous house owner was obsessed with pink.




I had more birds in the past


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the cat-in-the-window photo!


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay. Here's my little girl. she's a mini Aust shephard. about 25 lbs. Name is Tess and she's an FCC.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't have a pet at the moment. But we are buying a house soon and we are considering a couple of Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.......anyone have experience with these?


----------



## Heather (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope, but my mom thinks a CKS will be her next - I have some concerns. We've had Springer's forever. They're bigger and we have tended to have small ones, but Cavaliers are quite a bit smaller and I worry that she'll have issues bending down to pet one because of that - she has spinal stenosis, so that is an issue. 

We've heard the best ones come from England.... cuties, for sure. If mom gets one I think we want a tri-color.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 28, 2008)

cdub said:


> I was cleaning off the car and walkway after our most recent snowfall and had a face staring at me through the window. So, I took Willow out on her leash (she's mostly an indoor kitty). And, she jumped right into the snow!! What a goof ball.



Looks like Willow has finally grown into her eyes!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 30, 2008)

The kitty-on-a-leash is too cute. I tried with that. One is too imperious for it, the other too pathetic. Incidentally, Vlad, the pathetically-needy one, has been at the regular cat vet and then the emergency one for the past several nights with all forms of tubes in him after relief from a urinary tract obstruction. I'm exhausted, I miss my kitty and I'm broke now; he will only be turning five this year though, so there was no other responsible choice, though I'd gladly have been as irresponsible as possible to keep him around if he'd have had a good quality of life even at an old age. One has to think about whether it's for you or for your pet, and this was definitely for both of us considering his overall health and age.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

I imagine you made the right choice for you both, Robin. I hope Vlad is home soon!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 31, 2008)

He's coming home in a couple of hours--I'm very excited! Trying to concentrate on my painting, but it isn't easy. Usually I have him under my drawing board as I work, occasionally coming out to yell at me. It's been too quiet these last few days.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone seen or experienced a Main Koon cat (correct the spelling if necesssary)? Are they so big in size as described? They are very beautiful and seem very strong...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 31, 2008)

They are in fact as you've read. From what I've seen at shows here and there, they're the only cats bigger than a "good" male Persian.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, and it's Maine Coon!


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> Nope, but my mom thinks a CKS will be her next - I have some concerns. We've had Springer's forever. They're bigger and we have tended to have small ones, but Cavaliers are quite a bit smaller and I worry that she'll have issues bending down to pet one because of that - she has spinal stenosis, so that is an issue.
> 
> We've heard the best ones come from England.... cuties, for sure. If mom gets one I think we want a tri-color.



My mother bred CKCS when I was growing up and still has a litter every now and again. We have plenty of good ones in the states too.  Very cute, very sweet. If you have kids, then in general males are better- they are more social. For retirees and more quiet households, then girls typically mesh better. There are always exceptions but I think male cavaliers act a little different than what many people are used to expecting through their experience with other breeds of dogs. 

And I can't stress this enough- please make sure both the parents had their hearts, hips and eyes checked and ask how old the grandparents /great-parents are or how old they were when they died. A good breeder should be able to recite the parentage out to at least the grandparents and their health history off the top of their heads even if they don't own the dog(father). Cavaliers are particularly susceptible to heart problems and you have to do a little work to make sure that the breeders are responsible. The popularity of the breed has soared in the last decade or so and there are a lot of people out there that do not know what they are doing.

If your mother shouldn't be bending down, then the dog will have to learn to jump in her lap 

My favorite of ours was a black and tan named Beemer so I've already had a soft spot for b/t since then.

Kelly


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you streetmorrisart...


----------

